# Schwinn sierra comp



## hmaez (Mar 5, 2014)

I just bought this used schwinn at a thrift shop for $100.00. Did I get a good deal for a mountain bike? it 26 inch mens sierra comp , color is wedge blue with sliver ends.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 5, 2014)

It looks like its in really good condition. $100 is a good deal.


----------

